# World War DW Alliance - Android Phone



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Wondered if anyone on here plays 'World War' on their Android phone, if so are you interested in teaming up (DW Alliance) as I'm getting my **** kicked! lol

If so my code is: 898M9E
:thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Free app? If so, I'll have a looksy at it?

S


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

same as on the iphone 


my alliance code - 5e2fg8


----------

